# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Market Day in Falmouth

## Kritter

Can anyone tell me what day of the week is market day in Falmouth?

----------


## Rob

It has been Wednesdays since I can remember, but with the new cruises - it may have changed - but I kinda doubt it...

----------


## Kritter

Thanks Rob .... that's what others are saying too, Wednesday ....

----------

